# ABC Detailing - Jap Duo - Litchfield 600bhp R35 GTR & 370Z Nismo



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi all! These two details were carried out over a weekend, entirely unrelated but I thought it would be fitting to plug two amazing Nissans in together!

The first of the details was the R35 Nissan GTR currently for sale at Bell & Colvill. This particular car has had a stage two development from Litchfield with Milltek exhaust, along with a few other choice modifications.

A few before's of the car -







Nothing too hefty, but the paintwork was slightly lacking in clarity and just needed bringing back up.

Starting with the wheels and arches, cleaned in the usual fashion.



The car needed very light decontamination but was in great condition after tar and brake dust removal stages; just needing a light clay before drying off and moving inside for polishing.





Some of the cars that turn up to have a mooch around some Lotuses are amazing, this was a highlight!



After rolling the car in, the paintwork was given a once-over with Auto Finesse Tripple via the Rupes LHR15ES, before being protected for the winter with Tough Coat.







Wheels sealed with Swissvax Autobahn and Pneu.



The 'trumpets' were given some much needed attention.







And all finished up!



















Such an amazing machine and I think we did it some justice!

There aren't many Nissans that really impresses quite like the GTR, but then there's this...

This was our second Nissan instalment of the weekend, Spray brand new 2014 Nissan 370Z Nismo, in need of some solid protection.









Wheels cleaned first as always.



As the owner had previously decontaminated the car, this stage was a short one after washing, followed by rinsing and drying.

The car was to be coated with GTechniq EXO v2, C4, C5 and Nanolex Window sealant.







Tyres also coated with Swissvax Pneu.





We were caught without light for the final shots, but did our best with what was available.

















Thanks for looking in on both and it would be interesting to see which one most would prefer!

Comments, chat and views always welcome, please follow us on Facebook and Instagram for the day-to-day happenings at ABC Detailing.

Facebook

Twitter

Instagram

Website

Andy
ABC Detailing
[email protected]​


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

I'd take the nismo every day of the week. Not sure I'd have it in white though, even if this one does look pretty good.

Nice work, must make it worthwhile going to work getting those kind of vehicles to work on


----------



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

MagpieRH said:


> I'd take the nismo every day of the week. Not sure I'd have it in white though, even if this one does look pretty good.
> 
> Nice work, must make it worthwhile going to work getting those kind of vehicles to work on


Thanks, even better when you get to drive them!


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Two cracking motors looking superb


----------



## smifeune (Mar 2, 2014)

Litchfield are an amazing company.

I'm lucky enough to work for alcon brakes that supply's litchfield with all their brake upgrades.

Shame this particular one didn't have it fitted

Amazing work, my dream car.


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

Just read through it again - what made you choose nanolex over g1 when you've used gTech goodies for the rest of the exterior? Do you prefer the nanolex or is it just what you had to hand?


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

MagpieRH said:


> I'd take the nismo every day of the week. Not sure I'd have it in white though, even if this one does look pretty good.
> 
> Nice work, must make it worthwhile going to work getting those kind of vehicles to work on


Have you lost the plot, you'd take a 370 over a gtr.... Are you a grandad?


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

Scrim-1- said:


> Have you lost the plot, you'd take a 370 over a gtr.... Are you a grandad?


Not a 370, a 370 nismo. It would spend most of its time on the driveway because it would be too expensive to run so it had to look pretty and the 370 wins that battle for me


----------



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

MagpieRH said:


> Just read through it again - what made you choose nanolex over g1 when you've used gTech goodies for the rest of the exterior? Do you prefer the nanolex or is it just what you had to hand?


I prefer the Nanolex in application.



Scrim-1- said:


> Have you lost the plot, you'd take a 370 over a gtr.... Are you a grandad?





MagpieRH said:


> Not a 370, a 370 nismo. It would spend most of its time on the driveway because it would be too expensive to run so it had to look pretty and the 370 wins that battle for me


Horses for courses.. The owner of the 370Z decided on that over the GTR because he wanted a brand new car and running costs are pretty mental on the GTR!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great job:thumb:


----------



## T.C (Sep 1, 2014)

Yet again another fantastic job! Love the R35.

Do you use Tripple on cars when you are pushed for time or when very little correction is needed?


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Two stunning cars! Great work.


----------



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

T.C said:


> Yet again another fantastic job! Love the R35.
> 
> Do you use Tripple on cars when you are pushed for time or when very little correction is needed?


I find tripple is awesome for quite a few reasons, mainly to provide a slick and pre-cleansed base for Tough Coat, but it's a great filler and makes everything look good!


----------

